#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-10
<cjohnston> Anyone know who cokedude is
<mhall119> nope
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=diff&rev1=112&rev2=113
<gidimanunaki> Wow, there's really a lot of people in here.
<mhall119> cjohnston: what am I looking at?
<jamalta> cjohnston: "## I am part of the documentation team so I hope this is ok to add."
<jamalta> That was noted by cokedude in his edit
<danstoner> ejv: solutions using Flash are no go for me.
<danstoner> re: downloadable web fonts
<cjohnston> jamalta: I know.. And my removing it was saying it wasn't ok to add.
<cjohnston> lol
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<mianosm1> morning
<mianosm1> wish I could get 7.1 on a ATi 4670 today. :(
<dorgan> does anyone know if there is a way to change the time at which logwatch runs?
<mianosm1> is it in a cron?
<mianosm1> dorgan?
<dorgan> i dont know
<dorgan> i would assume so
<mianosm1> one second I'm installing it
<dorgan> guess i should start by looking there
<mianosm1> or that ;)
<dorgan> :)
<dorgan> ok looks like its listed in /etc/crond.daily/00logwatch
<dorgan> how do i change the time that cron.daily runs?
<mianosm1> sudo vim /etc/crond.daily/00logwatch
<mianosm1> oh
<mianosm1> cp /etc/crond.daily/00logwatch ~
<mianosm1> then add ~/00logwatch to your user cron (use full path if you run it as root/nobody/etc)
<mianosm1> the time that all scripts in cron.daily is dictated in: /etc/crontab
<mianosm1> so if you just want to change when _all_ your daily cron jobs get called: sudo vim /etc/crontab
<mianosm1> and change the minutes/hour for /etc/cron.daily
<mianosm1> Those two options should pretty much take care of you? :)
<dorgan> yup
<mianosm1> I expect one chewey chocolate chip cookie now. 
<dorgan> :)
<mianosm1> the cool part, is now you can edit the /etc/crontab, and make a yearly folder, or seasonal folder or whatever you'd like. I really just use my user crontab though, cause I suck maybe...or laziness. One of the two, or possible a combination of the two.
<amouge[work]> ok stupid question... if i wanna run a php file on crontab.. do i need to do /usr/bin/php /path/to/php/file with quotes around it or without quotes?
<amouge[work]> because it doesnt seem that my crontab is running
<maxolasersquad> amouge[work]: Should just be: php path/to/file.php
<amouge[work]> maxolasersquad ok, well either way it didnt work lol
<amouge[work]> */10 * * * * php /var/www/main/cron.php
<amouge[work]> anything wrong with that?
<maxolasersquad> If you run php /var/www/main/cron.php from the CLI, does it work?
<maxolasersquad> I have some php scripts I run from cron just like that.
<amouge[work]> yes it does work
<dorgan> amouge[work]: what do you get back from   "which php"
<amouge[work]> oh wait..
<amouge[work]> i think i see why, i was assuming i copied and pasted, but i typed it in.. and uhm.. i made a typo, lets see if it fixes now lol
<amouge[work]> i'll have to wait 10 minutes
<amouge[work]> heh
<dorgan> you can also put    #!/usr/bin/php    at the top of your php file above the <?  and then chmod +x file.php   and then you can run it as an executable
<amouge[work]> was suppose to be /var/www/maint/cron.php
<dorgan> thats what I do with my CLI scripts
<amouge[work]> hmm true
<amouge[work]> does that go before the <?php
<dorgan> yes
<amouge[work]> k
<dorgan> as long as those files are only used from the command line its should lessen some keystrokes :)
<amouge[work]> yes they are
<amouge[work]> in fact im checking to make sure they are running from command line
<amouge[work]> and not allowing to be run from browser
<amouge[work]> its maintanence for an internal timeclock
<amouge[work]> erm.. wtf?
<amouge[work]> my php.ini memory limit got set to -1 somehow for CLI, so i changed it to 256MB and now im getting a memory exhausted
<amouge[work]> lol
<amouge[work]> oh well.. set it back to -1, at least then the script ran
<MichelleQ>     Hey guys
<reya276> hey is there a way to sync the notes(Memo App) on your Android phone to your Google Acct?
<zbrown> reya276: not sure... but Evernote might solve that problem :)
<reya276> bah I was trying not to install anything else
<reya276> thanks
<reya276> anyone know of a good Ubuntu blog which is updated with new content daily?
<mianosm1> the fridge is the only offical blog I know that has somewhat decent feeds of info
<mianosm1> http://planet.ubuntu.com seems pretty active.
<reya276> thanks, that planet stuff is a bunch of dudes/gals pointing out stuff. I mean more on the lines of actual articles
<mianosm1> the planet is an aggregation of blogs from developers/community members.
<maxolasersquad> reya276: What kind of content are you looking for?
<reya276> ah ok so is links to their blogs, I will take a look at it
<reya276> thanks
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Florida Local Community IRC Chat !! || Happy New Years!!! Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, January 11th, 8:00 pm EST || Please add your discussion items and Ideas to our Meeting Agenda located here: http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-fl-agenda || http://www.ubuntu-fl.org
<itnet7> Sorry, 'bout the wrong date :-(
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: o/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-11
<tiemonster> shh
<tiemonster> you guys are too talkative today
<itnet7> tiemonster: lol
<tiemonster> life!
<itnet7> tiemonster: how have you been?
<tiemonster> fairly busy
<tiemonster> past few weeks have been a welcomed break
<tiemonster> classes start tomorrow
<tiemonster> work on our open source project starts up again on Monday
<itnet7> I am in a M$ brainwash class atm, finally was able to get online, Very slow connection though, my ssh session to my house is lagging
<tiemonster> :-)
<tiemonster> enough for IRC 
<itnet7> tiemonster: you deserved the break, I almost sat the LPI over the holidays
<tiemonster> I thought about it
<tiemonster> that was a great price
<tiemonster> I just couldn't do it
<tiemonster> I'll probably finish the 101 this summer
<tiemonster> I'm trying to figure out how to get IRC on my Kindle
<tiemonster> I imagine I would need some sort of web app that does it
<tiemonster> hmm - haven't thought about freenode's web access...
<itnet7> I don't know if it was the best time to offer that deal if they wanted more people to try and take advantage of it, the only test center close to me that was opened during the holidays was in Port St. Lucie about 50 miles away
<itnet7> tiemonster: I was going to mention that
<itnet7> http://ubuntu-fl.org/team-chat
<tiemonster> didn't even think about that
<itnet7> I thought about typing a quick e-mail to the person how sent me the discount code
<itnet7> From a marketing strategy it would have been better for them to do something like "Start '11 off right, by getting LPI certified" :-)
<tiemonster> for sure
<tiemonster> I don't have wifi here, or I would test it
<tiemonster> I was trying to figure out USB tethering
<tiemonster> seems to require jailbreaking
<tiemonster> I'll pass
<itnet7> I am rooting my phone tonight
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<itnet7> Hey there reya276 !
<tiemonster> the Kindle appears to have a microphone. I can't imagine what for...
<tiemonster> unless they plan on offering Skype at some point in the future, which would be wicked cool
<reya276> yes it sure would be
<reya276> Hey do you know if there is an application which I can use to fetch the correct meta data for my music files, some I got from the Ubuntu One store don't have any info meaning the covers and correct tracks are not showing on my Phone
<tiemonster> rhythmbox?
<reya276> no
<reya276> that is what I'm using and is not grabbing anything
<reya276> on some of them is doing it but not many I would say maybe a handfull
<tiemonster> are you manually searching? I think it has the fetch turned off by default.
<tiemonster> o rly?
<reya276> no I enabled it on the plugins area
<tiemonster> k
<tiemonster> I don't know then
<tiemonster> maybe it's not in the database
<reya276> I have heard something about Easy Tag and some other ones that do that but I want to get one that actually works
<itnet7> 3~/away
<reya276> itnet7, 3 way is that one of the software packages?
<reya276> * 3 away
<itnet7> no sorry
<itnet7> changing my status to no longer be away
<itnet7> didn't mean to add 3!
<itnet7> 3~
<itnet7> I was checking to see what program I used to use, but none of them work 100% due to all of the differences in all of the formats
<itnet7> and ages of some of the music files
<itnet7> I know for CD's I have used musicbrainz.org with some good luck
<reya276> cool, most of the stuff I listen to is all mainstream alternative pop/rock fairly new
<reya276> which is why some of the files from 7Digital would not have the correct info
<reya276> is does not make much sense to me
<reya276> oh wait this is in the repositories
<reya276> it sure is
<reya276> installing it now, hope it will work for most of them
<reya276> thanks
<reya276> I don't know why but for some reason 10.04 seems more stable to me than 10.10
<itnet7> I will keep looking around
<itnet7> I would like to find a solution too for my own collection;-P
<reya276> itnet7, what is cluster for?
<itnet7> cluster?
<reya276> oh wow it looks like is finding lots of them
<itnet7> Sweet!
<reya276> will this put it in the correct place
<reya276> within my music files
<itnet7> Not 100% sure, it's been a while since I used it, but I think it will
<reya276> sweet
<reya276> ah no it is not finding any of it as it is putting in from the left column to the right column
<reya276> Oh I think I should have hit scan first then lookup
<itnet7> I will see if I can find a good one that works with all of my collection and will let you know if I find something better
<itnet7> hey there gidimanunaki1 !
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: o.
<itnet7> hey there RoAkSoAx ! In Dallas, eh?
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: yeah!!
<mhall119> tiemonster: you sure you don't want to move to Tampa?
<reya276> itnet7, wow this app has tons of plugins and is pretty awesome stuff
<itnet7> Awesome!!! Hope you're enjoying it
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: I am, there';ss lots of people here though, like 250 or so... it's quite a big crowd
<itnet7> Whoa, "some" hands sprint or just server related?
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ubuntu platform
<itnet7> Oh, sweet
<mhall119> dantalizing: that's funny stuff
<reya276> wow have you guys seen the Elementary OS, these guys are polishing this thing up to the point where it will rival OSX
<reya276> dang these guys are not playing
<reya276> see this is what Ubuntu should have been doing too
<tiemonster> mhall119: why?
<reya276> http://danrabbit.deviantart.com/
<tiemonster> reya276: looks *too* much like OS X
<reya276> yeah that may be but it looks very clean and useful to me
<reya276> I can care less about the fact that is too much like OSX as long as it works correctly
<reya276> So far from what I have read about the 11.04 alphas are not functioning that well
<reya276> but it could be FUD though
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: indeed!!
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: its awesome around here xD
<mhall119> tiemonster: we're trying to find a python/django dev
<mhall119> reya276: they're alphas, alphas always have problems
<mhall119> that's kind of the point of having them
<maxolasersquad> Hah, we should start spreading rumors that the current state of the next version of Windows is unrunable.
<reya276> mhall119, oh I know that I was just stating what I have read so far
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: heck, the current state of the *current* windows is practically unrunable
<itnet7> ugh, another lab, bbiab
<tiemonster> mhall119: telecommute option?
<mhall119> tiemonster: not really
<mhall119> once a week maybe, but not all the time
<reya276> k
<tiemonster> mhall119: not going to happen then. sorry.
<mhall119> it's okay
<mhall119> we've just only gotten one developer with actual python experience
<tiemonster> :-)
<tiemonster> wish more places were looking for python developers
<tiemonster> I'm looking at java jobs at the moment
<mhall119> looking for one, or to fill one?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-12
<itnet7> anyone around for the meeting tonight? Only really one topic I'd like to bring up
<mxwil_> Good evening
<itnet7> Hey there mxwil_ !
<itnet7> Well, I am at training for Work stuff this week so I have been pretty scarce lately
<itnet7> but I guess I will send and e-mail to the Mailing list, with an updated schedule for the meeting and to start a discussion on the Agenda item that I had added!
<itnet7> s/meeting/meetings/
<itnet7> Okay, Well that's what I will do... Talk with you soon! bbl
<mxwil_> you leaving now
<mxwil_> ?
<PowerTux> hi all anyone has notebook Dell Vostro 3500 with NVidia GT218 GeForce 310M card ? it works ?
<mhall119> PowerTux: try asking in #ubuntu (I know it gets crazy busy in there)
<mhall119> or in #ubuntu-beginners-chat
<PowerTux> thanks
<danstoner> PowerTux: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201004-5574/
 * danstoner wonders why those hardware compat entries do not include detailed reports (like lspci output).
<PowerTux> danstoner: sorry, i mean this card  NVidia GT218 GeForce 310M
<PowerTux> i notice that this driver doesnt exist in nvidia drivers GT 218
<maxolasersquad> PowerTux: Do you have the laptop already, or are you contemplating getting it?
<PowerTux> maxolasersquad:  I have this one, and try to install this card...
<RoAkSoAx> .win 3
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<maxolasersquad> If you go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers, does it show you the NVidia driver ready to install?
<PowerTux> maxolasersquad : it doesnt has this option Hardware Drivers 
<maxolasersquad> What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<PowerTux> maxolasersquad: 10.10
<PowerTux> 64 bits
<maxolasersquad> Try runnong the following from a command-line: jockey-gtk
<PowerTux> maxolasersquad it shows Additional Drivers window 
<PowerTux> it exist after lspci
<PowerTux> i notice that 310 M driver that i´ve installed dont find this card
<PowerTux> and on xorg.0.log shows the drivers supported
<PowerTux> and the GT 218 doenst exists
<PowerTux> i found in nvidia drivers site and it doesnt exists there
<PowerTux> there is a 310 M but not gt 218
<PowerTux> i´ve download and install this 310 M
<PowerTux> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.29.run
<PowerTux> Im thinking that the correct driver doesnt exists
<PowerTux> yet
<maxolasersquad> jockey-gtk should be able to find whatever drivers are available for your card.
<PowerTux> yep but shows Additional Drivers windows because this notebook has 2 proprietary drivers, Broadcom (Wireless) and Nvidia
<PowerTux> anyone has NVidia GT218 GeForce 310M working properly on 10.10 64 bits ?
<andrew> Greetings from the north, how's it feel to be the only state without snow on the ground?
<maxolasersquad> PowerTux: You should be able to select the Nvidia from jockey-gtk and install the appropriate Nvidia driver for your card.
<maxolasersquad> andrew: It feels great!
<andrew> maxolasersquad: I hear that despite the snow, it's still cold down there.
<PowerTux> maxolasersquad: it has nvidia there, i´ve installed and the problem was the same ! so i uninstalled nvidia from that
<PowerTux> and downloaded from the site
<maxolasersquad> PowerTux: What problem do you have?
<PowerTux> maxolasersquad: after reboot it goes to shell and the error is (EE) device doesnt exists
<PowerTux> in xorg.0.log
<maxolasersquad> Some Googling seems to suggest that the card isn't supported under Linux by NVidia yet.
<maxolasersquad> You may want to try posting the details of your problem at ubuntuforums.org
<PowerTux> yep i´ll do that, thanks do much
<maxolasersquad> Does Intel only make graphics chips that are integrated on mobos?
 * MichelleQ consults wikipedia
<MichelleQ> maxolasersquad: if wikipedia is to be believed (which is sometimes questionable) - yes.
<maxolasersquad> :(
<MichelleQ> :-/ but I's not an expert
<MichelleQ> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA
<maxolasersquad> I wonder what the best "free" card is for a desktop.
<MichelleQ> as in, stand-alone?
<MichelleQ> non-incorporated?
<MichelleQ> and I'm going to make the gross assumption that you want it to be ubuntu-compatable, yes?
<MichelleQ> wow these articles I'm finding are the sucksville.  
<maxolasersquad> Free as in free drivers.
<MichelleQ> most recent article I can find:  http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/38571.aspx
<maxolasersquad> But still fully supported.
<MichelleQ> yeah, I dunno.  :-/
<MichelleQ> then again, I'm probably setting off looking for the wrong bits.  
<maxolasersquad> That article confirms what I feared to be the case.
<MichelleQ> Sorry.  :-/
<MichelleQ> I was finding a number of forums/articles/etc, all published in 2002-2005.  Totally not helpful.
<maxolasersquad> I think that is the story.  You can either buy a mobo with an integrated Intel chip, or use the FOSS drivers available for NVida or ATI.
<MichelleQ> seems to be the deal, yeah
<mhall119> awesome google rube goldberg video: http://www.fastcompany.com/1715913/syyn-labs-google-science-fair-ruth-goldberg-machine
<mhall119> featuring Ubuntu at one point
<rmcbride> re video cards, I've typically used Nvidia with the Nvidia drivers. My main dev box is a laptop with a GTS 360M. I have had far less problems with it in the course of distro testing than the various Intel GMA devices on my netbooks/old laptop.  
<rmcbride> even the best Intel GMA card I've used is totally useless at any of the decent OpenGL games that I've tried... If I was a driver or kernel developer I'd stick to the FOSS drivers and try to improve them, but... there's really nothing I can do and I consider myself an end user for those kinds of devices.
<mhall119> I don't think that's a linux thing
<mhall119> from what I hear from windows folks, intel cards are useless for 3d games there too
<rmcbride> They're not SUPPOSED to be useless, but for those and things like compiz + multiple monitors I've had horrible luck 
<rmcbride> though they do seem to be working OK with the compiz based Unity for 11.04. I just don't have secondary monitors on those laptops
<mhall119> my brand new work computer scores 3.9 on the windows metric, because of the intel card
<rmcbride> ouch
<mhall119> 8 cores, 8GB ram
<mhall119> only 3.9
<mhall119> so I have a 2-core, 4GB VirtualBox image running Ubuntu
<mhall119> I use that for everything but Outlook
<rmcbride> NIce. back when I was at SYMC I ran Ubuntu and Windows inside seperate sessions under VMWare Fusion on a macbook pro
<rmcbride> sadly, for some reason they didn't want me taking that laptop with me when I left
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-13
<mhall119> cjohnston: http://jobs.princetoninformation.com/private/myjobs/openjob_outside.jsp?a=m2ybpdzlkdfgf40bohoz5to599f26ovcbe915kj5lb8d4j1vq5vm56m8rszj7gqx&from=COMP&id=753070&SearchString=&StatesString=FL
<govatent> Hello
<govatent> long time no see
<MichelleQ> cookies!
<crashsystems> hello florida
<govatent> crashsystems, !!!
<govatent> cookies!
<crashsystems> cookies!
<dantalizing> morning
<mianosm1> morning
<tiemonster> who in here has a smart phone and wants to go for a walk? I need to see how accurate this is: http://bit.ly/HTML5breadcrumbs
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: I may be up for it.
<maxolasersquad> I walk during my lunch break.
<maxolasersquad> Which is coming up.
<tiemonster> cool
<maxolasersquad> It's single feature is showing current location, correct?
<tiemonster> no - breadcrumbs
<tiemonster> if you take a walk, it should show your path
<maxolasersquad> I see.
<maxolasersquad> I'll let you know.
<tiemonster> it's testing in preparation for the most epic web application ever
<maxolasersquad> Then mark my name down in the history books. ;)
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: Any chance I could convince you to add OSM support?
<tiemonster> !google OSM
<ubuntu-fl> tiemonster: OpenStreetMap: <http://www.openstreetmap.org/>; OSM Home Page: <http://www.osmre.gov/>; Open Source Matters: <http://www.opensourcematters.org/>
<tiemonster> maxolasersquad: I don't imagine the API is anywhere as robust as Google Maps
<maxolasersquad> It is not, but I think most of the shortfalls deal with doing things like heat maps, and things of that sort.
<maxolasersquad> If you want to overlay GPS markers or tracks, then it does all that well.
<maxolasersquad> http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/API_v0.6
<maxolasersquad> OSM is free as in freedom, which is why I suggest it.
<tiemonster> I'll consider it for the final project
<tiemonster> maxolasersquad: that's the server-side API for manipulating data
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: The accuracy was not very good.
<maxolasersquad> Probably within 100-feet.
<maxolasersquad> Instead of showing my path, it showed markers at each location that it poled for my lat/long.
<tiemonster> well yeah - that's what I meant
<tiemonster> maxolasersquad: it was really that far off, though?
<maxolasersquad> Yes.  Usually, it was more like fifty feet, but sometimes it would be much further.
<tiemonster> that sucks
<tiemonster> Android?
<maxolasersquad> Yes.
<maxolasersquad> However, my location on the OSMAnd application was spot-on.
<tiemonster> native app?
<maxolasersquad> http://runkeeper.com/user/maxolasersquad/activity/23221574
<maxolasersquad> Yes
<tiemonster> ok. I think there is a way to tweak the accuracy. let me see what I can do.
<maxolasersquad> http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/XAPI is the OSM API for mapping.
<maxolasersquad> I'll be happy to test out whatever changes you have during my daily walks.
<tiemonster> cool. thanks!
<tiemonster> I see... it defaults to triangulation to save battery life.
<tiemonster> maxolasersquad: ok. I've updated the demo. I now explicitly request GPS over triangulation.
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: I'm in a building right now, but the accuracy is much better now.  Before, when inside, it showed me as being a half-mile away.
<tiemonster> right. it uses the most accurate method it can to locate you.
<tiemonster> if you're in a building, it will use the IP of your wifi
<tiemonster> I'm getting some very positive results, though
<tiemonster> even from people who don't have Android or iPhones
<maxolasersquad> Excellent.
<tiemonster> I had one guy test using a Nokia tablet
<tiemonster> he said the accuracy was better than his car GPS
<maxolasersquad> What is the finished product supposed to deliver?
<tiemonster> ;-)
<tiemonster> TOP SECRET
<maxolasersquad> Oooohhh!
<tiemonster> but I assure you, it will be EPIC
<maxolasersquad> Anyone know if MariaDb is expected to be packaged in Natty?
<tiemonster> maxolasersquad: I think they're shooting for it, but not as part of the LAMP stack
<maxolasersquad> I'm working on an application that I would like to support Maria by default.
<tiemonster> you could ask in #ubuntu-server
<maxolasersquad> But I don't want to do that if Maria is not in the repos.
<maxolasersquad> I shall do that, thanks.
<tiemonster> Mysql/MariaDB should have API compatibility
<mhall119> should
<maxolasersquad> Looks like it is already packaged for Natty.
<tiemonster> night all
<tiemonster> maxolasersquad: thanks for your help!
<govatent> hi
<maxolasersquad> Turns out there is a package in Natty named maria, but it is not mariadb. :(
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-14
<maxolasersquad> Anyone else see that Google is planning to remove H.264 from Chrome?  That's a pretty bold move.
<mianosm1> Yea, heard that yesterday. Makes sense, hope everyone else jumps on the wagon. Open standards is a great thing...h264 is a lurking beast.
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<tiemonster> Our class needs to hug a bug in the next three weeks. Anyone know of a good C++ for this purpose?
<tiemonster> *C++ project
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: LibreOffice?
<tiemonster> maxolasersquad: would it be wise to get involved in the transition?
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: I don't see why not.  A lot of the work they are looking for is pretty easy stuff.  Lots of code cleanup, no so much in the new features area.
<tiemonster> cool
<reya276> does anyone know of a good anti-virus other than AVG for Windows
<tiemonster> Avira
<DammitJim> what's the word for saying something without sound?
<DammitJim> LOL
<DammitJim> like when you are saying something to someone across a loud room... they can just read your lips
<tiemonster> I only got 200-300 viruses with it, which is good
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: Biggest issue with working on LibeOffice is wrapping one's brain around the git structure.
<reya276> lol
<reya276> wow
<reya276> hey I'm trying to do this on my Android phone, how would I go about doing it http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/new-ubuntu-font-meets-android-looks-stunning/
<reya276> Like if I connect my phone via USB would I be able to use the terminal from ubuntu to do this?
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Yes
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Argh, no, you have to use the terminal from Android.
<reya276> ok I got one on my phone and typed the "mount" command a bunch of lines came up
<reya276> but I can't seem to find the line they are mentioning on that tutorial
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Looking at the instructions, it looks like he may be saying you can do it from the CLI on Ubuntu.
<reya276> yes my phone is rooted too
<reya276> right which is what I'm asking
<maxolasersquad> Ah, you need the Android SDK to do it that way.
<reya276> because looking at this cli on this screen is the worst lines are all bunched up together
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, I avoid the CLI on my phone as much as is reasonable.
<reya276> dang why can't you just drag and drop the font files right on the main DIR
<reya276> lol
<reya276> oh wait I do have the Android SDK installed on my Eclipse
<maxolasersquad> Then you should be able to follow the posted in structions on using ADB.
<reya276> yes but ADB is a Terminal within the Android dev kit?
<reya276> hey what does this mean
<reya276> make -f build/core/main.mk out/host/linux-x86/bin/adb
<reya276> /bin/bash: prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.3/bin/arm-eabi-gcc: No such file or directory
<reya276> /bin/bash: bison: command not found
<reya276> I'm following this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=10415105#post10415105
<reya276> see towards the bottom of the page
<reya276> sorry not towards the bottom but towards the bottom of the actual tutorial
<reya276> which would be the first post
<reya276> bah never mind this is too complicated
<reya276> oh my god I'm such an idiot, LOL...the whole time you can just open the ADB conlose within eclipse LOL...
<reya276> hey does anyone here uses Eclipse with the Android SDK, and write android apps?
<reya276> I'm trying to create a Virtual Device for the Samsung Captivate using running Android 2.2, I got all of the updates for the SDK but I have not a clue how to create a virtual device, there is a GUI within eclipse which allows you to do it but don't know what info to enter
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Sorry, I was away from my desk.
<maxolasersquad> Glad you got it figured out.
<maxolasersquad> Have you read through the Android developers docs?
<reya276> ah, let me check
<maxolasersquad> reya276: run tool/android in your sdk directory.
<maxolasersquad> or tools/android even.
<reya276> this is within eclipse or in my terminal
<reya276> hah I got this emulator: ERROR: You did not provide the name of an Android Virtual Device
<reya276> with the '-avd <name>' option. Read -help-avd for more information.
<reya276> wish Dan was here I think he build an android app once
<maxolasersquad> If you just run tool/android from the sdk directory, by double-clicking it, it provides a gui for creating a virtual device.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-15
<notabel> Good afternoon.  Does anyone know of any Ubuntu/Linux consultancies or support providers in/near Tallahassee?  I'm investigating long-term support options for a prospective Ubuntu Server installation.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-16
<Alanis> Hello, can anyone help me troubleshoot why my sound and IM icons are not available from my top menu bar?
<bordy> eyo
<Alanis> Hey I'm trying to enter the Ubuntu chat room but it wont let me me
<Alanis> although I have registered with nickserv
<Alanis> I'm trying to get by Sound tray and IM icons to show on my top bar on my desktop. For some reason is now gone.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-09
<bonk> I recently installed ubuntu 11 on an old toshiba portege 2000 and am having some issues connecting to wireless networks. is this the place to ask for help?
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: pong
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Florida Team IRC channel. Please visit our LoCo Team Portal Page for information about the time and dates for upcoming events and meetings: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-florida
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: dude u coming the 14th?
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: Yes
<itnet7> Unless something Major Major comes up, I'll be there
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: cool, I wanna take you to the italian restaurant for dinner
<itnet7> Sweet!!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-10
<DammitJim> Anyone want a side job with CentOS and PHP?
<mhall119> DammitJim: does it include flogging too?
<DammitJim> LOL... why do you ask, mhall119 ?
<mhall119> because none of those is known for being enjoyable ;)
<zoopster> no doubt...php is bad enough, but centos AND php...yeow.
<DammitJim> really?
<DammitJim> oh gosh
<DammitJim> I wonder why this contractor in India picked those to work with
<DammitJim> LOL
<mhall119> lots of companies pick them
<DammitJim> I wonder why, though
<zoopster> they don't know any better
<mhall119> CentOS because it's 'free' RHEL, and PHP because devs are easy and cheap to find
<DammitJim> I wonder if the client thinks this is going to be a cheap fix, then
<balloons> nothing is ever a cheap fix
<mhall119> lots of things are cheap fixes, they're just not *good* fixes
<mhall119> http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/ is full of cheap fixes
<DammitJim> oh, I want that
<DammitJim> do you guys know of a good ssh server for windows? LOL
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> cygwin has openssh-server I think
<DammitJim> actually, I just need sftp
<mhall119> DammitJim: try asking in ##windows
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-11
<Gingerbear> hello bluebomber
<bluebomber> Hi, Gingerbear.
<Gingerbear> I see you have your pc set up. Are you feeling any better?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-14
<maxolasersquad> What's the best way to build GTK apps with Python3?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-15
<shaneo> #OrmondBeach for anyone in the Daytona Area
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-01-11
<Chunkin> hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-01-07
<MichelleQ> Reminder: 15 minutes to meeting time.
<mhall119> everybody around for the meeting?
<Max_Tither> Good Evening
<ahoneybun_> I'm here
<MichelleQ> I'm here
<mhall119> Bryanstein danstoner keen maxh munz paulproteus qengho roaksoax_ ShawnR zoose: Meeting time
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/706/detail/
<mhall119> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan  7 01:02:21 2014 UTC.  The chair is mhall119. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<mhall119> agenda is in the link above
<mhall119> #topic Google Hangout
<mhall119> is anybody interested in trying a Google+ Hangout?
<ahoneybun_> I would be up for it
<mhall119> it was suggested in the last meeting that it might be useful for our team
<MichelleQ> meh, if y'all ignore my terrible hair.
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpipsmbghl20ngs2ntslo9vc?authuser=0&hl=en
<mhall119> clicking that link should bring itup
<munz> van u send ling to munzerelli@gmail.com
<munz> not he on sdh
<munz> ssh
<mhall119> munz: you should be able to click the link, I didn't invite anybody
<munz> ssh on droid to home
<mhall119> munz: emailed it
<munz> thx
<mhall119> itnet7: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mQeZ4mEjLQvQLotM6deTuIP19gKUdCmxQFQZnnjVbFY/edit#heading=h.9x3rd4hvzf3l
<MichelleQ> For reasons inexplicable to me, Google won't unmute me.
<itnet7> Thanks mhall119 !
<munz> nice! that wad fun
<munz> :)
<itnet7> Good to see you again munz  ;-)
<mhall119> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan  7 01:14:43 2014 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-fl/2014/ubuntu-us-fl.2014-01-07-01.02.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-fl/2014/ubuntu-us-fl.2014-01-07-01.02.html
<ahoneybun_> in the Kubuntu Dev Meeting we were going on for like 2-3 hours lol
<ahoneybun_> just about the Docs
<MichelleQ> Minutes have been published?
<MichelleQ> Never mind, see them
<Max_Tither> You all feeling the cold yet?
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: you guys probably had a few more topics to cover
<mhall119> Max_Tither: it's setting in here now
<Max_Tither> It will not be cold for me till 3:00 am
<MichelleQ> Max_Tither: brought the seedlings in already.  Ought to be pretty chilly soon.
<ahoneybun_> true
<mhall119> FYI, next week's meeting page: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/719/detail/ if anybody wants to add agenda items
<ahoneybun_> mhall119: lots of things to do https://trello.com/b/4zyxwgRP/14-04-documentation
<MichelleQ> mhall119: you're going to be sprinting the week of the meeting - do you want to keep that schedule?
<mhall119> no, I should be home by then
<MichelleQ> k.  You'll have to cover it for me - I don't figure I'll be ... available.
<mhall119> that's fine, I won't have anything but to announce the team council results, which I'll have emailed out by then anyway
<MichelleQ> Do we want the link to the survey monkey survey posted on Facebook, too?  Or keep it on the mailing list?
<mhall119> just the ML I think, not sure if everybody wants their real names all over the FB page
<MichelleQ> valid point, didn't think of. 
<mhall119> alright folks, I've got grilling to do out in the (relative) cold
<Max_Tither> In this weather?
<Max_Tither> Keep warm
<MichelleQ> itnet7: you going to be in our neck of the woods anytime soon?  I miss your face. 
<mhall119> I know, I'll have to find a jacket
<mhall119> balloons: welcome, you missed the meeting
<itnet7> MichelleQ: I think we could probably make a trip out sometime, we miss you guys as well!!
<mhall119> balloons: ct;dr is that I'll send an email with a link to vote on the new team council, nominees are: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mQeZ4mEjLQvQLotM6deTuIP19gKUdCmxQFQZnnjVbFY/edit#
<MichelleQ> itnet7: it's a plan.  :) 
<itnet7> s/sometime/sometime soon/
<itnet7> Awesome!
<ahoneybun_> sweet
<Max_Tither> Good night everyone. Until next time.
<itnet7> talk with you later Max_Tither 
<balloons> mhall119, ty :-)
<Max_Tither> Sure thing : )
<MichelleQ> hey there, DammitJim
<DammitJim> hi MichelleQ !!!
<DammitJim> Long time no talk
<DammitJim> how are things? How are Mike and the kids?
<MichelleQ> we're all holding on.  Kids are doing well, homeschooling them now.  ;) 
<DammitJim> sweet!
<DammitJim> were they in the public school system before?
<MichelleQ> They were.  Have been home for two years now, and love it.  
<MichelleQ> How are your crew?
<DammitJim> they are doing well
<DammitJim> the 3 older ones go to school, but the twins are being home schooled
<DammitJim> but they are only 3 y/o
<DammitJim> going on 4
<MichelleQ> Oh my goodness.  I can't believe they're going on 4.
<DammitJim> hee hee
<MichelleQ> Quinn will be 10 in April.  I don't know where time has gone. 
<DammitJim> it just has
<DammitJim> are you guys still doing QuinnCo?
<MichelleQ> we're just piddling with Qimo still.  QuinnCo got lost in family stuff the past couple of years.  
<DammitJim> I understand
<DammitJim> I see Michael has put some wheels on the ubuntu florida team
<DammitJim> that's awesome
<mhall119> quinnco was a lot of work
<mhall119> and space, took me nearly a year after we stopped to get all of the computer parts out of my shop
<MichelleQ> yeah, we're trying to get the Florida team up and going again - I miss you guys.  :) 
<DammitJim> LOL
<DammitJim> do you have a lot of paperweights from that?
<DammitJim> Lori says hi... we are all on the couch watching the BCS championship
<itnet7> Hey there DammitJim ! mhall119 you guys are starting to work on an updated version of Qimo, right?
<DammitJim> hey itnet7 
<MichelleQ> We are.  :) 
<DammitJim> got any more tattoes itnet7 ?
<DammitJim> hee hee
<itnet7> ROFL just some of them colored in DammitJim  ;-)
<DammitJim> so, you must look radiant, then!
<MichelleQ> got my first tat, itnet7.  :) 
<itnet7> DammitJim: not that much color... 
<itnet7> MichelleQ: Sweet!!
<DammitJim> woot woot? MichelleQ ??
<MichelleQ> Yep!  
<DammitJim> awesome! I'm too chicken to get one... hate needles
<MichelleQ> Test run, if you will. 
<DammitJim> uh oh
<DammitJim> wonder what's coming up
<MichelleQ> Once I'm done with reconstruction, I'm going to have my mastectomy scars covered.
<DammitJim> hey, do you guys know of any stream torrent players on Linux?
<DammitJim> awe, when did that happen, MichelleQ ?
<MichelleQ> June 27th.  Doing well, though.  :) 
<mhall119> DammitJim: torrent specifically, or just streaming?
<DammitJim> good
<itnet7> MichelleQ: Wow... Glad you're doing well!!
<DammitJim> mhall119, stream torrent so I can watch the BCS game in better quality
<DammitJim> :)
<DammitJim> I see maybe XBMC has some plugins
<mhall119> DammitJim: sorry,don't know of any that do that
<mhall119> munz: what's your full name? (for the voting form)
<itnet7> bbl
<munz> mhall119: sorry, its chris muenzer, i updated the goog doc tho :)
<munz> morning govatent how cold are you?
<govatent> I am freezing 
<govatent> got into the office this morning and made a nice hot tea right away 
<munz> lol meeee toooo
<munz> haha :)
<govatent> did i end up missing the meeting yesterday?
<munz> i have coffee brewin now
<munz> yes
<munz> we did over google hangouts
<govatent> :(
<govatent> what time was it?
<munz> just discussed the voting things mhall119 is going to send a surveymonkey out
<munz> 8pm
<munz> i almost missed it
<munz> was on my way to the store and did hangouts off my droid
<munz> lasted about 6min
<govatent> oh so it was short?
<munz> yes very, it was hi, smile, lets vote, lets use survey monkey. thats all, anything else? no bye
<munz> lol
<munz> we should have had someone record it, dont think we did tho, think there should be logs somewhere of what was said
<munz> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mQeZ4mEjLQvQLotM6deTuIP19gKUdCmxQFQZnnjVbFY/edit#
<munz> that is the Florida Council Nominees list
<mhall119> munz: no logs from the hangout, that's one downside to them
<munz> mhall119: maybe we could do a youtube channel for the meetings and stream and record them to said channel if everyone likes that idea
<munz> then later they could be watched if someone missed the mtg
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-01-08
 * mhall119 personally likes IRC
<munz> mhall119: im good with either :)
<balloons> mm.. irc logs > video, but :-_)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-01-09
<zoose> heelo all. wot occurrin?
<mhall119> hey zoose 
<mhall119> not much, we just started having regular monthly meetings again
<zoose> mhall119:  long time man!
<mhall119> I know :)
<zoose> had a good holiday?
<mhall119> sure did, you?
<zoose> well. im alive if that counts?
<zoose> lol
<zoose> brb 
<mhall119> better than the alternatives
<zoose> its flooding here and i had to go out there
<zoose> mhall119:  i finally had settled on a linux distro. been using Manjaro for a long time now.
<mhall119> how is it?
<zoose> love it! finally an "Arch" base anything that lasts
 * zoose has had terrible luck with anything arch/archbased in the past
<mhall119> what's different compared to Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-01-10
<zoose> http://imgur.com/dMkLW51 and http://imgur.com/Z8MtvbJ  700k on a 30+ton swat truck newly purchased.... a sink hole freshly happened..
<zoose> yeah were flooded, and things are getting bad...
<DammitJim> can you guys recommend a good tutorial that you have used to create .deb packages?
<mhall119> govatent: ping
<mhall119> DammitJim: I don't know of any tutorials, no, sorry
<govatent> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> govatent: hey, we (Canonical community team) are putting together materials for teaching app development, and we're looking for a first round of instructors to help us test it, would you be interested in running one at the planet linux cafe sometime?
<govatent> I would. Although it would be at a different location. The planet linux cafe is no longer opened. 
<mhall119> aw, that's sad :(
<mhall119> govatent: can you PM me a contact email for you?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-01-11
<ahoneybun> has any one see this page lately? http://ubuntu-fl.org/
<zoose> good evening.
<zoose> wots occurrin?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-05
<ahoneybun> mhall119, are there any plans for UGJ in South Florida?
<ahoneybun> also https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/resources/app-dev-training/
<mhall119> ahoneybun: no plans that I know of
<mhall119> ahoneybun: click the "file a bug" link ;)
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I was thinking... a Dade LUG use a local Pizza place for their meetings
<ahoneybun> I was thinking of using that for a App Dev School
<mhall119> ahoneybun: that would be cool, KeithIMyers_ and govatent might be interested in that
<mhall119> itnet7 too
<mhall119> depending on where
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1407821 :)
<mhall119> thanks
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> I would like some DVD's if possible (if I can get to go head to do it
<ahoneybun> maybe pens
<ahoneybun> just seeing if I can use this to promote as well :)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: put in a request for some stuff: http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> I'm just worried I don't know enough to be doing this
<ahoneybun> oh snap I could get funds to go to CONs?
<ahoneybun> this is asking for money though
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I'm just worried that I don't know enough to school someone on it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-06
<ahoneybun> KeithIMyers_, I'm thinking of hosting a Ubuntu Touch App Dev school down in South Florida, interested?
<Nothing_Much> app dev school?
<Nothing_Much> oh man, I'd fund that even though I don't have money or coding skills
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-07
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I just called the Pizza place where the LUG have their meetings and they are good for feb 6 or 8 for a meeting for the Global Jam
<ahoneybun> hey files_copy 
<files_copy> hello ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> files_copy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ping
<ahoneybun> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> ahoneybun: hey, for your donations request, it'll help us if you can give a specific cost
<ahoneybun> mhall119, well I'm not sure how much the stickers and pens go for
<mhall119> I'd recommend looking at shop.ubuntu.com, figuring out what and how many things you want, and using that in the request (I can update the request for you)
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you might request one of these too: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1168
<ahoneybun> that would be one person no
<ahoneybun> ?
<mhall119> well you can split it up once you get it
<ahoneybun> maybe do a drawing 
<ahoneybun> take money for the tickets and use that money from the tickets for the food?
<mhall119> or request additional money for food
<ahoneybun> oh really?
<mhall119> yeah, we've had other locos get donation money for food and drinks at team events/jams
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I'm thinking of getting 10 of everything
<mhall119> everything?
<ahoneybun> pins, pens, stickers and that gift set
<ahoneybun> maybe less
<mhall119> pins, pens and stickers sure
<ahoneybun> nvm
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I think it is a bit much to get that gift set though
<mhall119> yeah, especially when you don't know how many attendees will be there
<ahoneybun> like 85 for 10 of everything (including one gift set)
<mhall119> that would be a good request
<ahoneybun> that is 10 pens
<ahoneybun> but I think they come in big boxes like we had at FossetCon
<ahoneybun> 105 including food and drinks
<mhall119> do me a favor, send me an email with the items you want, how many, and their listed cost. And also estimates for food and the total for everything, and I'll update your request
<ahoneybun> ok mhall at ubuntu dot com?
<mhall119> mhall119 at ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> ok someone from the local LUG I meet says he will donate 2 gift sets toward swag
<mhall119> awesome
<ahoneybun> it would be in 1 month, would it ship fast enough?
<mhall119> it should, yeah
<ahoneybun> ok
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you should add this to http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2967/ too
<ahoneybun> yea I was looking at that
<ahoneybun> I posted on the Google Plus for App Dev
<mhall119> ahoneybun: do you think $25 is enough for food and drinks?
<ahoneybun> I think it should, if not I think I could spot the difference
<mhall119> ok
<ahoneybun> I'm going to get like 1 or 2 medium cheese and/or pepp pizza and a 2 litter
<ahoneybun> something that everyone can eat
<ahoneybun> mhall119, says I can't add a event since I'm not a team member or on the loco council
<ahoneybun> wait
<mhall119> ahoneybun: did you join the florida team in LP?
<ahoneybun> I thought so
<ahoneybun> add team event right?
<mhall119> yeah, are you logged in?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> ok seems I can
<ahoneybun> mhall119, did you get the email?
<mhall119> yup
<jose> ahoneybun, mhall119: need any help with the ltp?
<mhall119> jose: we're always on the lookout for new developers :)
<jose> welp, I tried
<jose> what if I charm it? ;)
<mhall119> no, then we'd have to redeploy it
<jose> lol
<mhall119> it works, don't touch it
<jose> I know you don't want that
<jose> I know, I know
 * jose submits charm to the store
<mhall119> jose: the wsgi-app charm does a decent enough job at deploying random Django apps
<ahoneybun> darn trying to add venue
<jose> mhall119: do you have any bitesize bugs I can fix?
<mhall119> bbl, laptop battery is almost dead, gotta go plug it in
<jose> remember, I'm on vacation until April so lots of free time until then
<jose> sure
<mhall119> jose: ask daker about that
<jose> will do!
<mhall119> jose: if you have that much time, you should learn the Ubuntu SDK and app development
<ahoneybun> got it
<jose> ah, I tried but no thanks
<jose> I'm not too much into appdev unless it's a simple and straightforward webapp
<mhall119> jose: well *somebody* needs to make us an ingress client
<ahoneybun> mhall119, can we use use ubuntu-us-fl for the channel?
<jose> mhall119: I would, but it's against the ToS (yeah, I read them!)
<jose> I wouldn't risk getting banned
<jose> you saw how I was after not playing for 3 days
<ahoneybun> mhall119, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/2998-south-florida-app-dev-school/
<ahoneybun> I wish I could get my hands on a Nexus 7 2013 to have it as well for dev and for the event
<ahoneybun> mhall119, or jose got some bucks to send on google wallet to order 2 gift packs?
<jose> ahoneybun: I cannot send money over wallet
<ahoneybun> the other guy send 110 but I need 6 more
<ahoneybun> he got off before I could say it
<ahoneybun> I want to get the order in as soon as possible
<ahoneybun> time to get off though
<ahoneybun> thanks so much jose 
<jose> np, if there's anything else I can  help with please let me konw
<jose> know*
<ahoneybun> I'll go over some more things tomorrow, thanks
<ahoneybun> lots of planning
 * ahoneybun flys off
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I just thought something... I don't have a projecter and a screen.
<Nothing_Much> florida man is so funny
<ahoneybun> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> mhall119, seems someone is going to send me a nexus 7 loaner for the event!
<ahoneybun> Nicholas
<mhall119> ahoneybun: nice, thanks balloons!
<ahoneybun> yea thanks big time balloons 
<ahoneybun> mhall119, how would I get a projecter and screen?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: no idea, some places rent them, but I don't know who near you might
<mhall119> ahoneybun: if you can't get one, just make sure everybody has a copy of the material and go through it together
<mhall119> that means you'll have to hop around from one person to another, rather than standing up front the whole time
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I'll look around, the guy from the LUG had one and the one from HackMiami
<ahoneybun> mhall119, the guy sent the money to order the packs
<balloons> can the venue provide a projector?
<ahoneybun> balloons, the hackmiami and LUG guys brought their own
<mhall119> ahoneybun: what guy?
<ahoneybun> they will meet before the event so I can ask then
<ahoneybun> mhall119, his name is Marcus, I met him at the LUG meeting
<ahoneybun> he sent the money over google wallet
<mhall119> ahoneybun: for the things you requested ubuntu community donation sponsorship for?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, no he is local nothing to do with that
<mhall119> ahoneybun: if you need/want to adjust your request, just send me an email, otherwise I'll leave it how it is
<mhall119> ok
<ahoneybun> well he is donating for 2 packs
<ahoneybun> to give away
<mhall119> ok
<ahoneybun> I'll be back brb
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I'm thinking of ways to hand out the packs, I'm thinking a raffle?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: that would work
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I've seen others do trivia questions
<ahoneybun> mhall119, yea that would be cool
<ahoneybun> marcus says to do it how I want
<ahoneybun> balloons, where do you live?
<balloons> gainesville
<balloons> ahoneybun, ^^
<ahoneybun> cool my parents have property in Lake City
<ahoneybun> balloons, ^^
<balloons> ahoneybun, ahh nice, just north of here
<balloons> cold up here this time of year :p
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> if I had thought of this before they could have picked the tablet up(they were up there in dec)
<balloons> ohh.. shucks. ahoneybun when did you need it by ?
<ahoneybun> balloons, the event is on feb 6
<balloons> so can i ship in a couple weeks, or you want it now?
<ahoneybun> as long as it can get it here before the 6th 
<ahoneybun> sent it when/if you can :) balloons 
<balloons> ahoneybun, k, i'll ship it in a couple weeks, you'll get it in plenty o time
<ahoneybun> balloons, awesomeness thanks so much
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-08
<ahoneybun> mhall119, what do I do with worldpay?
<ahoneybun> says it does it with paypal so do I need to have the money in a paypal account?
<ahoneybun> balloons, how do I use WorldPay?
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun: what's worldpay?
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much, that ubuntu shop is saying they only take it, as for what it is I'm not sure
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun: oh, well.. try paypal or your bank I guess
<Nothing_Much> they should support worldpay
<ahoneybun> payment is done though paypal but I have the money in google wallet
<Nothing_Much> oh
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much, I'm trying to see how would you pay with paypal, is it linked to your ubuntu account?
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun: well I bought my ubuntu shirt and other things with my bank account
<Nothing_Much> it worked
<ahoneybun> when did you do that?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: are you talking about buying from shop.ubuntu.com?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I have no idea
<mhall119> to be honest I've not purchased from there before, I bought stuff in person during sprints/uds
<ahoneybun> I bought one shirt last year for 14.04 but they took my bank card that time
<ahoneybun> I think I will have to move the funds to paypal but I'm not sure how to link my paypal to my ubuntu account
<ahoneybun> mhall119, could you shot me the link to the developer.ubuntu launchpad page so I can request a feature?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com
<ahoneybun> thanks
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-09
<ahoneybun> mhall119, is it possible to get travel funds for Scale?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you can request it
<mhall119> ahoneybun: but we're already sponsoring several people to go, so there's no guarantee it'll be approved
<ahoneybun> mhall119, oh ok
<ahoneybun> I hope they all can go
<ahoneybun> jono is going to be there
<ahoneybun> mhall119, april is Q2 of the year right?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: no, I think april starts Q1
<mhall119> financial calendars don't match real calendars
<ahoneybun> mhall119, oh ok linuxfest northwest is in april
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: who's going where?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: ahoneybun was interested in attending a linux conference in California
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<mhall119> I'm about to run out though, so just leave me a message and I'll get back to ya
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-10
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I was thinking of taking a tv and a chromecast to the event but then I'm on Ubuntu lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-11
<ahoneybun> mhall119, what should I do about the orders from the shop?
<ahoneybun> weird it says when I bought that 14.04 shirt it was though worldpay
<maddog> hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-01-11
<JollyRgrs> i know this is a strange question, but if i have a quadro (K620), is it possible to use a geforce as a 2nd card just to get more than 2 monitors? (I don't need this for gaming, just have an extra card laying around and would like triple monitors)
 * MarkDude suggests duct tape and see if you have an old ZIF mallet lyig around- a few hits should do it
<MarkDude> Sorry, never gonna tire of ZIF mallet jokes, hopefully folks know it
<MarkDude> :D
<Garheade> ahoneybun: I think Jersey Mikes is the better of the two places. Great wraps looks ok if a backup is really needed.
<Garheade> also ahoneybun, if you need to get ahold of ian from sys76, he's @isantop in #system76
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-01-12
<ahoneybun> mm Jersey Mike's is a chain it seems
<ahoneybun> Garheade, ^
<Garheade> ahoneybun: I didn't realize that.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-01-13
<ahoneybun> mhall119, you'll be at SELF this year again right?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: haven't asked yet, but probably
<ahoneybun> mhall119, we are going for sure, so I'll be up for helping the booth again
<mhall119> thanks ahoneybun!
<mhall119> we need to get more folks in N. Carolina active
<ahoneybun> Joel is helping with SELF and wants to help with both 
<ahoneybun> mhall119, may we request this? http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=9509910&sku=HEW-102773028&SRCCODE=WEM4764CH&utm_source=EML&utm_medium=main&utm_campaign=WEM4764
<ahoneybun> since it has HDMI 
<ahoneybun> for the N4
<ahoneybun> the LoCo Council did not have a meeting today, I thought some term's were ending?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, this time Keith, Joel, Alan(maybe), and I are all going
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you can request it, no guarantees on hardware requests though
<mhall119> ahoneybun: the CC is finishing voting on the LC candidates, we're behind on it but dholbach got it going again today
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-01-14
<ahoneybun> Robinson from LibreOffice is asking about doing something UX/UI in Largo mhall119 
<ahoneybun> oh the CLS is in May mhall119 
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yeah, in Texas this year
<Garheade> CLS?
<mhall119> community leadership summit
<Garheade> Ah! I think I'll skip that one. I don't have any urge to lead a leader.
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> it's on a saturday and sundauy
<ahoneybun> *sunday
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I've always wanted to go to Austin plus it would be good for a Kubuntu Council member to talk with the UCC in person >
<ahoneybun> ?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: we only live liek 4 hours from each other, and you saw me in November
<mhall119> :)
<ahoneybun> true. but the others as well
<ahoneybun> mhall119, if we do a Ubuntu Hour in Palm Beach think you can come?
<mhall119> probably not :(
<mhall119> that's a long way for a day trip, even longer for just an hour
<ahoneybun> well they always end up being 3+
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> mhall119, Chris would come!
<mhall119> well that's not so far for him :-P
<mhall119> that's 3+ hours of driving for me
<mhall119> each way
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> I had to try to guilt trip you lol
<mhall119> the guilt trip would be shorter than the actual trip :)
<ahoneybun> XD
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-01-17
<MarkDude> Nigel Tufnel https://twitter.com/TheCommunitizer/status/688553688856571905 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-09
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers thanks for replying to the comments on the Ubuntu Hour this weekend
<floridagram> <KMyers> NP
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Who got their tickets?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Me!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> If you haven't yet, you can print your tickets for Ubuntu Hour here https://www.meetup.com/ticketing/ticket_printable/?event_id=236038081
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> print
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yes, printable tickets are available on your meetup site.  Everyone should be encouraged to take advantage of this awesome feature which may save them time at the door.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> you must be joking
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You never know.  There's always the possibility that a ticket might save time at the door.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> What is this printing thing? -faines ignorance-
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, I shall 3D print it
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> So not on this plant based material called paper?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-10
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I might be able to go. Depending on how things go between now and Friday.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Sweet, let me know if you need transportation
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I will most likely need transport. Just need make sure I clear some money. I am assuming 10 bucks more or less should be enough for donuts and a cup of coffee.
<floridagram> <KMyers> You should be fine
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers Just wondering if you've made butter tempura?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Um, no
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Y U NO?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Fried butter is a southern delecacy
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi / @Ivoriesablaze - are you able to make it down this weekend?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2017/01/09/bash-in-windows-insider-build-15002-many-fixes-but-a-couple-of-bugs/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> All bash sessions must now be created at the same permission level. Attempting to start a session at a different level will be blocked. This means admin and non-admin consoles cannot run at the same time. (GH #626)
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Sounds like a workaround for a permissions escalation with a crappy, Microsoft implementation.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I can't be there in the morning, I have to perform a couple songs at the south Florida fair at around noon, I can probably catch a train by around 2
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://arstechnica.com/business/2017/01/yahoo-board-drops-to-five-mayer-is-out-name-changed-to-altaba/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://www.networkworld.com/article/3156029/computers/why-you-shouldnt-trust-geek-squad-ever-again.html
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-11
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://androidcommunity.com/google-voice-may-be-receiving-a-long-overdue-update-soon-20170110/
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I really disagree - if I were fixing a computer and came across content like that, I would also report it without hesitation. I would not snoop through the person's machine but if out in the open it is fair game
<floridagram> <KMyers> I guess the most important lesson is don't look at child pprm
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well it was not just open
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> They needed to search for it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> But anyway
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Did anybody see my message about Sunday?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It's your mother's birthday
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Yes, still come down after. Maybe we can grab sushi ... I could really use some
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, No, he is performing
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oh yes for the fair
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> His mother is the day before
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I got a pokemon go plus. Anyone up for some pokemon this sunday?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I may be open to that.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I will let you know.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What is the plan for the time between Ubuntu Hour and the sushi?
<floridagram> <KMyers> No clue
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Damn PG
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Seems it will be a good event
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> New year people
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Always up for sushi
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi ?
<rwsass> Hi, my first time on this discussion. Name is Bob.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Hey Bob
<rwsass> Hello.  Pleased to make your aquaintance.  Quite new to Ubuntu since I kicked Windows out of a netbook.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Good choice, What part of Fl are you in. North Miami here
<rwsass> I'm in East Central, Melbourne area.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Cool, we have a few users up there. Chris for example
<rwsass> Great. Thot so.  This general area is quite techie oriented.
<rwsass> There's also a good amount of amateur radio activity in this central Florida area in general. Lots of hams taking to digital modes these days.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @itnet7
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Melb/PB representin
<floridagram> <Abrerr> rawrr
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Welcome Bob
<rwsass> Thanks, your name?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Dustin :)
<floridagram> <KMyers> Who woke Dustin...
<rwsass> K Dustin.  How long have you been on Ubuntu?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Hrm, good question
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Started maybe using it full-time in 09
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Think I went a different direction around '12
<floridagram> <Abrerr> You?
<rwsass> Oh that long..me since about April of 2013, thereabouts, dabbling with it.  Trying out this chat utility.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Awesome, welcome to the club :)
<rwsass> Yes, I'll check out that web site mentioned above.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> G'night folks.
<rwsass> Take care Dustin. Nice to meet you.  I'm quitting for the evening too.  Thanks for the greeting and catch you again soon.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Website?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ubuntu-fl.org
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers I'll try I really want to but work has me locked down really hard for the next month or two
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze https://discordapp.com/download
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> linux app for discord
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Did they finally make a non canery build?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Because I have used desktop app for a while now. Given I have been out of a computer.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> That has nothing to do with chrome
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @ahoneybun, I am talking about the Canary build of Discord not Chrome. Unless I am not understanding something
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oh not sure then
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Not a BIG user of discord
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> https://github.com/crmarsh/discord-linux-bugs
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> WTF?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Where do you get these crazy plugins?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - That is simply an iframe pulling in the T-Mobile Digits Beta
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I've been stuck on this screen for an hour.  any ideas?
<floridagram> <KMyers> 4
<floridagram> <govatent> What apps are people using for sms? I've been using textra and am thinking about switching
<floridagram> <KMyers> Whats SMS?
<floridagram> <govatent> I had a feeling someone was gonna say that
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It's still stuck on the screen.  I don't know what a good action would be.  Do I ctrl-c and try grub-pc again?
<floridagram> <KMyers> You can, the worst thing that can happen is you boot into rescue mode
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I never learned how to work with rescue mode. :/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> At that point I grab a USB drive and boot from it, then I install grub
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I use Signal
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @govatent
<floridagram> <KMyers> As my primary number is Google Voice, I currently use hangouts
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I think you can put your Google voice number into Signal
<floridagram> <govatent> Alright. I may go back to hangouts
<floridagram> <govatent> I have signal for encrypted chats. Did not test it for regular SMS to non signal users
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> It works fine
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I use it as my default client. Less apps I have to hope between
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Google+ post by Adam Outler … https://plus.google.com/+AdamOutler/posts/4XumD2QUdGA
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @govatent I use the Google Messenger mostly
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I just fixed that grub problem.  ctrl+c, sudo grub-install /dev/sda; reboot
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I just rebooted my phone and it suddenly had the 5 January 2017 update.  Seemless updates FTW.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Seamless*
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-12
<floridagram> <KMyers> Contest time
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the system76 one?
<floridagram> <KMyers> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE----- … Hash: SHA512 … Let's see if anyone can read this. The first person who says the special password will win a prize. The password is taco.  … -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE----- … iQFcBAEBCgBGPxxLZWl0aCBJIE15ZXJzIChodHRwczovL2tteWVycy5tZSkgPEtl … aXRoSW9rZXBhTXllcnNAR01haWwuY29tPgUCWHbSMAAKCRBm0eUPXJ+8re3vB/95 … OH1S0CZ7xYqyn54/J5QMBgWspYIPYRkWv9wYgkkD6m0tXV4uEHG4PMFHN7MFVJyX
<floridagram> wyjLqFIYQV20gX8JjLY2hJp+9ZAD2Q7DIDg+li7hfaCdbZKVNEOax/3Fm658MXTY … /epbHyTvgP4hpTjGuspdW7nRWBv1UENkyzRH4mv3FlpS/Z06EFPXiuK1Ar4Enegm … euAPV7puX7Mh2Q9TsqJeuQ3/4MgnKAEfAkAv7G7IA/Ill0xZ5m3w3fCmbBWrt/eZ … dOMlS8JP8aazDqosnRFd/DEfSPm/wjnEkgZWY3ET1lAludkJQ8y+RjxMehbkoh6F … 5MqWCDMheZEQWRumKTDh … =Sl8s … -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> taco?
<floridagram> <KMyers> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE----- … Hash: SHA512 … Let's see if anyone can read this. The first person who says the special password will win a prize. The password is taco.  … -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE----- … iQFcBAEBCgBGPxxLZWl0aCBJIE15ZXJzIChodHRwczovL2tteWVycy5tZSkgPEtl … aXRoSW9rZXBhTXllcnNAR01haWwuY29tPgUCWHbSMAAKCRBm0eUPXJ+8re3vB/95 … OH1S0CZ7xYqyn54/J5QMBgWspYIPYRkWv9wYgkkD6m0tXV4uEHG4PMFHN7MFVJyX
<floridagram> wyjLqFIYQV20gX8JjLY2hJp+9ZAD2Q7DIDg+li7hfaCdbZKVNEOax/3Fm658MXTY … /epbHyTvgP4hpTjGuspdW7nRWBv1UENkyzRH4mv3FlpS/Z06EFPXiuK1Ar4Enegm … euAPV7puX7Mh2Q9TsqJeuQ3/4MgnKAEfAkAv7G7IA/Ill0xZ5m3w3fCmbBWrt/eZ … dOMlS8JP8aazDqosnRFd/DEfSPm/wjnEkgZWY3ET1lAludkJQ8y+RjxMehbkoh6F … 5MqWCDMheZEQWRumKTDh … =Sl8s … -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
<floridagram> <KMyers> Let's try that again
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it said the password is taco
<floridagram> <KMyers> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE----- … iQFcBAEBCgBGPxxLZWl0aCBJIE15ZXJzIChodHRwczovL2tteWVycy5tZSkgPEtl … aXRoSW9rZXBhTXllcnNAR01haWwuY29tPgUCWHbSewAKCRBm0eUPXJ+8rSF2B/wP … TCO1bSNYds/Fur3C+X23H5L8t9wC2W+1G/E4zFZYXO+YILwnW2t4/yS19OFTpEgP … /SiP0mq/d8edCO/5QDSbecxXxXPRERqueLKmo8kLZrsMQfoefoTQBl/Ltg1z9zQQ … ohge3ELvAZH9IKuvU7HIQRL/LRLACedoiRlGMlltBUidURBXvA9BdlHFQTw1WwK9 … 75NFMiQF2MyQIcm7oaF9tYgyGXen0VJIfwwe6jHd
<floridagram> JdOe2RwzSg1qnT0r9Z13a0qewV4YAF0+HzmaQGL5xHBGnX08hFzNo42xG3jahdwb … B6nkVQArktRC9i3MI6m0 … =fY9m … -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
<floridagram> <KMyers> -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE----- … hQEMA3uhgOy/4z94AQgA0oESxDmBC2AhsZ3dB5SF5f9GOq6COrDzxZlJwwWLBiL8 … S9y+2UIiSveOnR0/2dxNVe7sG2bJys3qTwRVF8w5QIuiXjkmzOOvI7zdW0daKYuS … XcWssDlkDhLS87P1bkvh+OvdF5rnekpiLE22liQDrE3QLD7n/1lNduvxvVS6o+rz … o3Y9wobMMcUfpiC9oX/gKIVRQiYTB/1PJsIN+8nYdcYAFKoA9tZc2PXui9OppUzU … qEIujdRykuLsLW0/Zs3PaKf5D3AWZvC93A1CJz5lMi/Ay1OwvUcj98AA8z3tkJ1h … xgGOvSaj00JFQ4sGtNao/vIQEUY/VDMaWwMskuNHFN
<floridagram> 6TjdCNdwxZqFkWOPItjG3WTUXXF1JaGTgCzTAZeGItk64RizNtr787wIkma6L2hr … ylP9m6ynFMcNmLnNmROzZ+1NSqM55wrIH3zcurlK295NXtXF+r+zqtBDRd+a9cYM … ls+yexMAJDn8zARsOBaUarJzdB1zPm/GyG9GR/6oHIQfo1/1pXcIsoe/I5fnvFIl … H8xT7rs7epQfTg45EdjRlsMqXoYC81ZrMq8tZKztM/4+qetTOEL0wZ7IXP4TwQH0 … OcJhLm+OFf6Y2tTWnSNgFm25VtmvDYGydfF0LQw9NMZ5u/1H8RXKhYJ1cux/z/XR … qNJrgAJbcRv0KF3G+Xohynuw55gK7Oi6miX4Olr3I+2nQwLbjuowsW+308tNEU7T …
<floridagram> zLHYcwKRCYzkVXLJLwKMJQkHHmIdzrHEMGowNxii4iBGlFnbZ1La3/OSoVZ11f+K … jmchR6GQGij0q3z7V+Yngqx6XUdVkZnXsmV5TidMNuM+NPpQj/dP+f3xhHAAZX69 … r0vVd7pz/ssocKdBhPv+6GE0gU03MG1ydOfn7kYvAaucrT2JpMBf1METIqq+Hz2P … qoaLm9oA7748HbhMpS2ZSmF+sw4zHwsmj1QqD9z6lO9xWc7/r1pMc3X1gkNB1gqq … BopmifkGiYuUrwEMirt+UXo01dVU/5ZzllZuP7Q= … =blKv … -----END PGP MESSAGE-----
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I posted the unencrypted message. New password
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> damn
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm not sure how to use that anway...
<DammitJim> are you guys aware of 16.04.1 freezing on shutdown?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I run 16.04 on one of my machines at home. I don't recall that happening but will check
<DammitJim> when shutting down after the latest updates... it hangs after: Stopped LVM2 metadata daemon
<DammitJim> how do you guys suggest I can troubleshoot what the problem is? The logs don't show anything and VMWare thinks it can't manage the vm because it has already shut down vm tools
<maxolasersquad> StackExchange may be a better place to get help for this. Shutdown issues are always a black hole for me.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-13
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://www.amazon.com/Spigen-AirPods-PENDING-Connector-Airpods/dp/B01LVZ4SXN?_utm_source=1-2-2
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  never lose your Air Pods.  Introducing Air Pod Strap.  An idea Steve Jobs would be proud of
<floridagram> <KMyers> What airpods
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> So... It would be like the Bluetooth headset I have now but paid $100 less for?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @AdamOutler any issues with the flash drive so far?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Also, vacation days for June approved, I'm good to go to SELF
<floridagram> <Abrerr> When is SELF?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Oh gosh, mid of the week. :(
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Y'all going this year?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sweet @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes @Abrerr
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> well, those PTO days will only really count if I'm still working here by then... hopefully my knee will get better, i don't need worker's comp anymore, and i can get a job I actually life
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> like*
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yay!!! I got a scam call from Microsoft technical support and recorded it
<maxolasersquad> Congrats. :)
<floridagram> <KMyers> I wasted 7 minutes of his time
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Last time I did that they said they'd fuck my wife. :(
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mmm
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://office.kmyers.me/index.php/s/OgyVRBuyLxHz4JV
<floridagram> <KMyers> Does anyone know a person who is interested in potentially buying an LG G3?
<maxolasersquad> KMyers, what was he trying to get you to do on your computer.
<maxolasersquad> Guess it's been too long since I've used Windows.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Look for "errors" and "alerts" in the Windows Event Viewer. I honestly said I was getting my laptop just to waste 30 seconds. I never got a Windows laptop
<maxolasersquad> I thought they usually try to get you to install infected software.
<floridagram> <KMyers> They normally try to get you to install LogMeIn or TeamViewer but I guess I tipped him off to something
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What is this?  He called to have you remove an event?
<maxolasersquad> I see. that makes more sense.
<maxolasersquad> Wish I got a call from my evil twin on the other side of the globe. I'm starting to think he doesn't even care about me.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, Ha, I just said the first name that came to my mind
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Hey, you should tell him you're using Linux and fire up a VM for him.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://wsvn.com/news/us-world/us-salmon-may-carry-japanese-tapeworm-scientists-say/
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @KMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not stopping
<maxolasersquad> "After all, tapeworm infection is very unusual in the United States."
<maxolasersquad> Is he giving you a hard time about eating sushi?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Salmon
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Not Sushi
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I love Sushi
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> There is salmon sushi
<maxolasersquad> And it's exceptionally delicious. :)
<floridagram> <KMyers> Agreed
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I know. But not delicious with tape worm
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> If I get tape worm I will be potentially wasting money that could be spent on more sushi
<floridagram> <KMyers> If what they say about tapeworms are true, I will gladly take one
<floridagram> <Abrerr> What do they say? :O
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://www.google.com/search?client=ms-android-google&ei=NWF5WMDgGoKCmQG2v4SoDg&q=tapeworm+diet+history&oq=tapeworm+diet&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.1.2.0i131k1j0l4.2552.3786.0.7442.2.2.0.1.1.0.250.461.2-2.2.0....0...1c.1j4.64.mobile-gws-serp..0.2.307...41.fDvs6p1lBJU
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not sure why that went to Google UK
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi - are you around
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-14
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Hopefully he hasn't vanished again
<floridagram3> <KMyers> #+-& I overslept
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - I will be on my way in a few minutes
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> What that's OK sunday
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> *on
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Lol... That now explains why my alarm did not go off
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Dangit.  I just woke up my kids and then I realized it was tomorrow.
<floridagram3> <RazPi> I thought it was today too
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Anyone up for Sushi tonight?
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Denny's and Pokemon tonight
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Is it a problem with Google or MeetUp?
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I never got one of those when the date changed.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I unRSVPd and then reRSVPd, then I got a message.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun it might be a good idea to delete the event and then move it manually.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Rather, force everyone to re-RSVP
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I wonder if those two n3wbs from the comments are there right now.
<floridagram3> <RazPi> Sushi tomorrow I might be able to kake, I have some work to catch up on today
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram3> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze how far are you from west palm?
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> I live in royal palm, lol, you know this
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> And I can't do anything today, remember? Mom's birthday
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Oh yeh. That's why it was moved today
<floridagram3> <govatent> Are we still doing sushi today?
<floridagram3> <govatent> Or is everything moved?
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Tomorrow
<floridagram3> <govatent> Alright.
<floridagram3> * ahoneybun kidnaps Alan
<floridagram3> <govatent> I won't be able to make it
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I got the cloriform
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> I'm a bit worried now lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-15
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @RazPi / @SivaMachina - are you guys coming tomorrow morning so I can arrange transport?
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I know Joel cannot come until later
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @SivaMachina - are you free today?
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I'm getting my kids ready and then leaving.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Same... Except the no kids part
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> xD
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> I'm still chilling out at home
<floridagram3> <KMyers> You are close to it
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Yep
<floridagram3> <SivaMachina> Thanks Telegram for not notifying me that someone pinged me
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Unless you have the phone on DND
<floridagram3> <SivaMachina> Nope
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, There is still time for me to come and get you if you get ready
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @SivaMachina - want to come?
<floridagram3> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze @KMyers So I might be free today I have to wait to see what work says but if Joel wants to swing by military trail and summit I'm in that area now
<floridagram3> <SivaMachina> Not this time. Things didn't pan out like I hoped.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, See my PM
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> I won't be available until around 1 or 2 @RazPi
<floridagram3> <RazPi> Wait I'm confused, tomorrow morning?
<floridagram3> <RazPi> I thought we were talking about today
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> We are
<floridagram3> <KMyers> No. Today
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm busy in the morning today
<floridagram3> <RazPi> Yes depending on work I can be free in the afternoon
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, okay, that might work then
<floridagram3> <RazPi> I've never been to the west palm beach tri rail station
<floridagram3> <RazPi> I'm scared.
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> No different than any other if you ignore the drugs and prostitutes
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Leaving now for Mojo. @SivaMachina - check your PM
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> They're like bees, they're just as afraid of you as you are of them
<floridagram3> <SivaMachina> @ahoneybun https://www.kryptowire.com/adups_security_analysis.html
<floridagram3> <RazPi> I'm having caffeine withdrawals
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Oh sbap
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> *snap
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> @SivaMachina that adups thing affects BLU and ZTE devices
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> For ZTE, only in China.
<floridagram3> <SivaMachina> I know
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I wrote a test for it about 2 months ago to test our devices.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> There is something far, far worse out there, and it is likely installed on your device already.  But I can't talk about it.
<floridagram3> <SivaMachina> Something something Google
<floridagram3> <SivaMachina> ?
<floridagram3> <SivaMachina> And I didn't realise Telegram has some implementation of Markdown.
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> hello
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram3> <SivaMachina> *test
<floridagram3> <SivaMachina> *test*
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> *test*
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze @RazPi left yet?
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> #Header
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> #UbuntuHour
<floridagram3> <RazPi> Sent @Ivoriesablaze my address so I'll let you know when
<floridagram3> <RazPi> I'm guessing it'll be after 2
<floridagram3> <RazPi> I have a meeting at 2 as well
<floridagram3> <RazPi> @AdamOutler does it also apply to devices rooted with butternoob?
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> I'll be leaving the fair soon
<floridagram3> <RazPi> South Florida fair?
<floridagram3> <RazPi> I always forget that's about this time
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> Yeah that's where I was performing
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> Went horribly, actually
<floridagram3> <RazPi> aw
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Aww
<floridagram3> <RazPi> I have a meeting in about 15 minutes then after that I'm free to go
<floridagram3> <RazPi> What's the agenda tonight?
<floridagram3> <SivaMachina> According to Keith Sushi!
<floridagram3> <RazPi> oh yay
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze / @RazPi - let me know when you guys are in route
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> okay, he's on his skype meeting right now
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun That really brightened up my day for you to show me that ZTE.  I had been working on that device for the previous two weeks and then a month before that.  To know it is desirable is really cool.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - he got it
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I'm working on something else now, but it's really cool that you are considering that device, even if it's not the TracFone variant with extreme security.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> he did?
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> cool!
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> How much?
<floridagram3> <KMyers> ~$180 all in
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Pretty old patch
<floridagram3> <KMyers> https://community.zteusa.com/thread/14262
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I had to install it on my shield tablet and pull the APK
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I warn you. The application is crap with a ton of iOS stuff
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> The look on the plug's face says it all.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I don't think we have an emoji with open-mouth and one eye wider than the other.
<floridagram3> <RazPi> @KMyers we're on our way driving down from West Palm it's at Miyako's restaurant right
<floridagram3> <KMyers> OK. Let me know when you hit ft Lauderdale
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Driving?
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Damn this phone is slippy
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze is enjoying his car
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram3> <RazPi> We're meeting at Miyakos or somewhere else?
<floridagram3> <KMyers> We can meet there. Just let me know so I can head there. Same with @ahoneybun
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Well I'm getting Skylar at 4
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Still do that
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Alright
<floridagram3> <RazPi> What's the exit again @KMyers
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Hallendale Beach is the best
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> We're here
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Same
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Got skylar
<floridagram3> <KMyers> OK. We will wait for you
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Alright just got here where do we go
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Have him call Chris
<floridagram3> <KMyers> 786 571 5367
<floridagram3> <KMyers> And get over here. Hungry
<floridagram3> <SivaMachina> http://blacknurse.dk
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Not Affected, pfSense... YES!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-08
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so... SELF is coming up in a few months
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Thanks for the reminder. I always forget about it then I can't get work off. Lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Y'all going this year?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am planning on it. It is the 10 year one
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am hearing that SELF 2018 will be a bigger than normal one
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Sounds like a good time to get involved. :)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I enjoy it. I have been to the past 3 and this will be my 4th. I do wish that FOSSetCon would return
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Sounds like fun
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, It normally is
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Count me in
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Yesss, fossetcon
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> When is it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> June 8-10, 2018 … Sheraton Charlotte Airport … Charlotte, NC
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Was just looking at my calendar.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> June 8th -10th
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'll probably be free then
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Fri sat sun. Good set of days
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Good. I was hoping to not have to pay for you. Free is better
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, The location /might/ change, still closeby
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Yea, it's totally on my radar this year.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I wonder if @itnet7 knows if he will be free this year?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I know I don't have a choice in it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, You of course do
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You either get a choice to ride with us like a normal person - or be kidnapped, hogtied and packed in the trunk. See a choice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And for 2018, we have a new option - FedEx express
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol, just let me know when we plan on leaving so I can get the forms in
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I will start making plans closer to the date but with enough time to make arrangements
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> lol good one
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers re: free
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And I also plan to go by MicroCenter and Frys on the way back so make sure you guys start saving up
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> At least those who are riding with me
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> The only reason I didn't spend a ton of money at the Denver microcenter was because I didn't have any, lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, True but if you start putting a small amount away, it could easily add up
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Saw a Spectre and am having a Meltdown ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> If things work out. I may actually be able to afford to go this year.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The more the merrier - I will ask for counts ~March to work out transportation. We may need to rent a van if more seats are needed
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> We try to keep the pricing down as low as possible to ensure as many can go as can
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> And to make sure we have can spend the rest of the money at Fry's
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> And microcenter
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> And the grid... That's still a thing, right?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I am sorry to say but
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> yes
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Dude, don't scare me
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I wonder if @govatent or @ahoneybun can make it down this year
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.blog.google/topics/shopping-payments/announcing-google-pay/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Interesting
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> So...
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Google Wallet
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Android Pay     Google Wallet
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> \     /
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Google Pay
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers I'm hoping for SELF
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> can't go all out everywhere maybe though
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> There's something about a crappy computer that just screams please put the next on me
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *Linuc
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *Linux
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I was looking at that machine to run my printers at one point
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's so retro
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Your Jaguar board is probably better though
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm starting to feel like something like Plan9 would be better for it? I could be understanding it's concept wrong
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Actually I use a Lenovo desktop. It also has the Oculus connected
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> You put a gpu in it?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Still the factory one. Need to get a better one at some point. It is enough to run it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-10
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> @KMyers I am planning to go to self this year, hopefully it will work out. Need to check the dates. Hannya might go too
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> Cool
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I love the last line
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Compiling chrome is?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Just the part where it says to cross your fingers and reboot
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-11
<new23> hi
<new23> a 1 here ?
<new23> the encrypt disk on linux if any one can take my hard drive can see my files ? one last Q Plz answer ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> If you use whole disk encryption, it would be impossible for anyone to access your files without the encryption key - even if the drive is removed from the computer and mounted on a different one
<new23> hi
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I should note that it is theoretically impossible to access encrypted files without the key. It is possible to brute force the key but if you choose a complicated unlock code, it is for all intensive purposes impossible
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Morning g
<new23> hi
<new23> is all rooms hex users use Linux i know supid Q ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sorry, I did not understand that question
<maxolase1squad> There's finally a good open source IRC client for Android. https://f-droid.org/en/packages/io.mrarm.irc/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @maxolase1squad, Sweet. I will have to give that a try
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-12
<maxolase1squad> echo "mysql-server mysql-server/root_password_again password vagrant" | debconf-set-selections
<maxolase1squad> apt install -y apache2 mysql-server php7.0-common php7.0-gd php7.0-json php7.0-mysql php7.0-curl php7.0-mbstring php7.0-intl php7.0-mcrypt php-imagick php7.0-xml php7.0-zip libapache2-mod-php7.0
<maxolase1squad> Ugh, wrong console. :)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> At least you did not post the root password in here
<maxolase1squad> Well, if you want to hack into the development DB for a Nextcloud app I'm gonna try, there you are.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ohhh... Next cloud app... Care to share details?
<maxolase1squad> Looking into making a Videos app that will scan your library for Videos, organize them, and then make them playing. Similar to the Music app.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-13
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The latest Python humble bundle is enticing
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh yeah, I meant to get that
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi I just got them, I'll send them to you tomorrow
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> oh cool, any catch your interest?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Pretty much all of them, I want to get pretty deep into python, I've been working on a personal python project whenever I'm at lunch, lol
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm gonna get to bed, night
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://gizmodo.com/highly-competent-white-house-spends-22-minutes-trying-t-1822040378
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://pcem-emulator.co.uk/
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I setup this emulator on my machine. It's soo cool for playing 16bit and 32 bit games
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> cool play old games again
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> If you are compiling it for Ubuntu 17 it needed a few packages to be installed
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> are they listed on website?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I've been using dosbox with dbgl and freedos mostly for dos games and software
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> http://members.quicknet.nl/blankendaalr/dbgl/
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> http://www.freedos.org
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-07
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Star Trek Fan Sues After License Plate Revoked For Being 'Inappropriate' … https://www.cbr.com/star-trek-license-plate-manitoba-public-insurance/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I find it disturbing that we live in a time where a single person can claim they are offended because of a history of something and that's enough to inconvenience and make someone else change.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> In fact, I find it very offensive that Keith Myers' parents didn't take into consideration the history of the Happy Face Killer when they named him.  So I'm calling for an immediate shutdown of @KMyers .
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> The guy who owns the place is named Troller?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> plate*
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Is that the shutdown?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> mkcert: valid HTTPS certificates for localhost … https://blog.filippo.io/mkcert-valid-https-certificates-for-localhost/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Could be used for a bring-your-own network/computer attack.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-08
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Linux 5 is on the way | ZDNet … https://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-5-is-on-the-way/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Meanwhile Android 9 runs on Linux 4.4 and others run on older 3.xx
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yeh... That is a problem
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> That'd typical quality of Google development
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Their projects are great, but I feel Google glues stuff together
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Android + Qt = ❤️
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @ahoneybun why's that
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ghbd0wn or @Ivoriesablaze - Do you guys have VPSs or Dedicated Servers with GPUs (for compute)? Just curious
<maxolase1squad> I hear the booms for the governor inauguration
<maxolase1squad> Turns out the canons where only 1/5 of a mile away. They fired 19 of them and then had some jets fly overhead. It sounded like a war zone.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You figure they would have been low key due to the government shutdown
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers not that I'm aware of
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Nah.  That's federal government.  The state is still operating within it's SCP.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> (Standard Corruption Procedures)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> True
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> t-mobile has all the Gs. https://twitter.com/TMobile/status/1082379986051358720
<maxolase1squad> :)
<maxolase1squad> Even the OGs apparently.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I looks like they have no G's
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers any reason for wanting to know about the vps with a gpu?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Just to mess with TensorFlow
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> gotcha
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i don't even really know of a service that offers them
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No biggie, I can setup something locally
<maxolase1squad> There are various providers that offers a VPS with GPU.
<maxolase1squad> AWS for one.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-09
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> What place sells a good selection of Keurig?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, The pods?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The machine
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I want to get my mother a new one
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Best Buy/Target/Walmart. They are pretty common
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> One sec. Looking
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Amazon Prime Now has a few
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I was thinking bed bath and beyond would be good
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ooh
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, That and some of the high end stores in malls
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.naturalk9supplies.com/dogai/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Works for cats too!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Mandy is a husky
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Wow, that's so accurate
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hell yeah!!!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Woooow
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Nice!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> These are on sale for ~70
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Epaper tags!!!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> haha yes
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-10
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Atheism is a non-prophet organization.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Zing
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Printed at 0.8mm nozzel setting with 0.4mm nozzle.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Fail
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It looks nice
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Does next loud do tasklists
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *nextcloud
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> There are add-on applications in the NextCloud app store that do (free)
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ok, I think nextcloud is going to become a serious exodus for me from google
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/79714/hacking/linux-suite-systemd-bugs.html
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers thanks for the webspace.  Http://cdn1.rack1.net/adam-resume.docx
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Anytime but why did you put your social security number in the header of the resume. Your name, phone number and email are more than enough
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Crap, did I?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You even put "Social Security Number : XXX-XX-XXX"
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It looks like it was in your template
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And WTF... why did you attach a copy of your passport, drivers license and phone bill. If a employer needs this, they will ask you after
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Crap.  I'll fix it later.  I can't get access to it right now.  I'll have to wait until I get home to remove that sensitive info.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> BTW, @AdamOutler - I just read the resume and have some feedback. "Me Me Big Boy" is not exactly something I would list as a qualification.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i hate you both
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> hahaha
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-11
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Haha
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> you can't tell me you've never thought that during an interview
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Indeed I have
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I had somebody list xorg on their skills and then omit their name and number from the CV.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> free game for limited time: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a-story-about-my-uncle?partner=AlaraShade
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @KMyers @AdamOutler and i fell for it.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, Too tempting?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i had a massive panic attack.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i was like "the great adam could not really have made that mistake" and "how can we help take it down"
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> but instead i got fun times with the one and only
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sorry. Hopefully http://cdn1.rack1.net/sad_puppy_eyes.png will make up for it
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> and i clicked it!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i thought it was going to be
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> but i did it anyways
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> do you keep stats on clicks?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Thanks for the kind words @govatent .  Unfortunately I saved multiple copies and I now have to delete. Http://cdn1.rack1.net/adam-resume-1.docx all the way to Http://cdn1.rack1.net/adam-resume-93843.docx by hand!  It's going to take forever and there's sensitive information there!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Adam Outler: … Thanks for the kind words @govatent .  Unfortunately I saved multiple copies and I now have to delete. Http://cdn1.rack1.net/adam-resume-1.docx all the way to Http://cdn1.rack1.net/adam-resume-93843.docx by hand!  It's going to take forever and there's sensitive information there!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, I do, it is not a super high volume
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, And you have about 3 GB of nudes
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Did you see the one where I told a buddy of mine at work where they could find the definition of trolling by an actual internet troll today?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I had him type it into his phone.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> do the stats show a ref or just a hit?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, Ref. Have not checked them in a while
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It gets between 150 and 900 hits a month.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Dark Reader extension on Firefox #1
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It's pretty seamless if you folks like darker colors and use FF
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze https://youtu.be/rzPeC6w3p9w?t=17
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/366/207/292.jpg
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm having the worst time focusing lately
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I can't even start simple tasks
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You are not alone
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> hnnnnngh
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I wish I could clone myself. Too much to do
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> haha yes
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm currently on a crusade to try and reduce distractions
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Just uninstalled a bunch of programs off my phone
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> turned off notifications for most things
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and now trying this out https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mercury-reader/oknpjjbmpnndlpmnhmekjpocelpnlfdi/related
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh neat it has a "send to kindle" feature
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, Yess
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers hmmmmmmmmmmm... https://www.matterhackers.com/store/l/peopoly-moai-laser-sla-3d-printer-kit/sk/MP86LX2U
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ohhh
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-12
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The Lisp Badge Is a Self-Contained Computer Tailored to Lisp Programming … https://blog.hackster.io/the-lisp-badge-is-a-self-contained-computer-tailored-to-lisp-programming-43045a238dc3
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers that is one sexy badge
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> omg its on an atmega?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I expected a pi zero or something
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I was looking up that resin printer because I'd like to make something shiny and translucent
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Like.. put a pi into a retro 90s styled case
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> but make it feaasible to use
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @_@
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> aaaaah XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Omg
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I found a legit Linux comic
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm happy
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler @Ivoriesablaze https://herpaderp.party/0058.html
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://herpaderp.party/0105.html
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - I need to run by several stores this weekend vto look at computers. Want to tag along
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ooh that could be fun, what computers are you looking at?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I have to go to the insurance office today to get my number from them, my cough has lasted too long
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> but that shouldn't take too long
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I basically need to see what the average computer a home based agent can buy on a limited budget
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Where would you like to meet up? I'll get dressed and head out soon
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I need to run home to grab my laptop but anywhere is good for me
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> If anyone is hearing to Walmart, keep an eye out for these flash lights. They are marked for $15 but ringing up for $5.00. It even includes batteries
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hey I'm feeling adventurous, how do you feel about heading towards jupiter? I could contribute gas
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am game
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> This weekend I think is the weekend I'll get my freebsd sedrver up T_T
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> awesome! Let me know when you're here, I'll star getting ready
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-13
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Fail - https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/11/government-shutdown-agency-websites-tls-certificates/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2020-01-06
<keen> quit
<keen> sigh
